# Is lionlop a real breed or a mix?



## CiaraPatricia (Jul 10, 2010)

So after seeing lots of ads for lionlops, I was wondering, is it a new breed that has been created, or is it just a mix of a lionhead and mini lop?

I'm sure the ones in the ads I see are a mix, not from proper breeders, just ads on the internet.

And some of them don't seem to have lopped ears, or have one lopped ear and one upright one. Now I don't know about lop rabbits, are they sometimes born with straight ears that go floppy later? or are they born with lopped ears?


----------



## CiaraPatricia (Jul 10, 2010)

If they are simply a mix, would all the babies have lopped ears? Or do some have straight ears like the ones I saw?

Just curious


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 10, 2010)

They are a proper breed with the BRC (British Rabbit Council) which is what Irish breeders go by, but not in ARBA as far as I know


----------



## CiaraPatricia (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## mistyjr (Jul 10, 2010)

But they are working on the Lion-Head breed.. But the LionLop is just a mix breed


----------



## CiaraPatricia (Jul 10, 2010)

But by mixed breed, do you mean it's not counted as a real breed yet? But people are trying to make it a new breed?

Or that it is just bred by crossing a lionhead with a lop, similar to how a cockapoo is a cockerXpoodle?


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 10, 2010)

In the US, it is officially still a mixed breed and not a real breed. In the UK it is an actual breed and not considered a mutt. It is called a Mini Lion Lop, although the breed came from crossing rabbits, like most other breeds we have are  Example: Jersey Wooly- Netherland Dwarf x French Angora.

http://www.thebrc.org/minilionlop.htm

Just to add, your better off if you wanted to breed this breed to start off with actually Lion Lops, and not just a lion head and a lop.


----------



## CiaraPatricia (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks  So I guess it was bred over several generations of breeding, but I think some people just breed a lionhead and a mini-lop and say it's the same. That's why it confused me, because I wasn't sure that if they did that that all the babies would look the same . . .


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 10, 2010)

Ya but if you were breeding to the breed standard and wanted to show, that wouldn't work. It may take a few generations too for you to actually get a rabbit that will keep it's lopped ears and mane.


----------



## CiaraPatricia (Jul 10, 2010)

Yeah that's what I thought, because some "lionlops" I saw that didn't really have lopped ears or didn't have manes.


----------



## countrybuns (Jul 10, 2010)

our lop got pregnant by our lionhead by accident. to show you an example of the results of that breeding we got one single maned upright ears, one single maned helicopter ears and one no maned upright ears.

SO if we wanted to work on the breed we would breed the helicopter back to her day and the single maned back to his mom ect to get the eventual purebred lionlop.

of course that was an accident and wont go any farther for us but it is just an example for you.


----------



## CiaraPatricia (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks. Yeah that sounds like the babies I've seen advertised as lionlops, single maned or no maned with helicopter or straight ears.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Jul 11, 2010)

*CiaraPatricia wrote: *


> But by mixed breed, do you mean it's not counted as a real breed yet? But people are trying to make it a new breed?
> 
> Or that it is just bred by crossing a lionhead with a lop, similar to how a cockapoo is a cockerXpoodle?


Yes, by mixed breed we mean it is not recognized by the American Rabbit Breeder's Association (ARBA).

No, no one is officially trying to get the "breed" recognized, at this time, that I'm aware of.

Yes, a LionLop is similar to a Cockapoo as of right now.

Hopefully that clears up exactly what you were wondering. At this time, even Lionheads are not a breed recognized by the ARBA, although there are some breeders who currently hold an official Certificate of Development (COD) on them, meaning that they are in the process of becoming a recognized breed. Whether they will or not (as for any breed) depends on whether they are bred with enough consistency under the COD that the ARBA committee decides to recognize them as a breed.


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 12, 2010)

In Ireland though, we go by the BRC, so here they are a recognized breed so are lionheads.


----------



## CiaraPatricia (Jul 12, 2010)

Yep, I have lionheads myself, though not pedigreed.


----------



## Jaded (Sep 21, 2010)

Its a cross between a Lionhead and a Lop.


----------



## jessicalovesjesse (Sep 22, 2010)

irishbunny wrote:


> In the US, it is officially still a mixed breed and not a real breed. In the UK it is an actual breed and not considered a mutt. It is called a Mini Lion Lop, although the breed came from crossing rabbits, like most other breeds we have are  Example: Jersey Wooly- Netherland Dwarf x French Angora.
> 
> http://www.thebrc.org/minilionlop.htm
> 
> Just to add, your better off if you wanted to breed this breed to start off with actually Lion Lops, and not just a lion head and a lop.



Ooooo.
Thanks for the link.
I'm looking at all the different breeds.
^.^


----------



## Demismith (Oct 3, 2010)

They're a proper breed in the UK  You do get people who breed for pets that advertise mini lop x lionhead rabbits as mini lion lops though


----------

